
Is AT&T hiding a widespread voicemail outage? - MilnerRoute
https://mobile.slashdot.org/story/19/10/21/013259/is-att-hiding-a-widespread-voicemail-outage
======
cartoonworld
To me, this screams: Vendor affected by cryptojacking ransomware.

Who the heck is contracting voicemail for these giant telcos? I am honestly
quite surprised that telcos contract out such a critical service! Could
anybody before say 1990 have been capable of even contemplating this??

